# Formal Yacht Attire????



## AdamNYC (Oct 28, 2008)

Longtime reader first time poster looking for some input. I am attending a wedding this weekend at an upscale East-End Long Island yacht club and the invitation calls for “Formal Yacht Attire.” Would love to hear what other members think this means. FYI, I was thinking blue BB blazer gold buttons, gray slacks, white shirt french cuff MTM shirt and perhaps a BB ascot and pocket square, however I fear that it may seem a bit costume'ish (maybe appropriate given the fact that it is a day after Halloween :icon_smile. Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## The Louche (Jan 30, 2008)

AdamNYC said:


> Longtime reader first time poster looking for some input. I am attending a wedding this weekend at an upscale East-End Long Island yacht club and the invitation calls for "Formal Yacht Attire." Would love to hear what other members think this means. FYI, I was thinking blue BB blazer gold buttons, gray slacks, white shirt french cuff MTM shirt and perhaps a BB ascot and pocket square, however I fear that it may seem a bit costume'ish (maybe appropriate given the fact that it is a day after Halloween :icon_smile. Thanks in advance for the help.


I think you are certainly moving in the right direction. Blazers have a nautical provenance after all. But, given that this event is "formal", and given your correct assumption that an ascot may come across as a bit contume-y, I'd wear a tie. I think either a subdued, semi-solid grey tie, or a classic American repp - such as the ubiquitous navy and gold thick stripe. French cuffs and blazers generally are a touch dicey, but in this case I say you are fine, just make sure your cuff links don't bling too much.

I'm interested to hear what other members suggest for footwear - bit loafers?


----------



## SartoNYC (Feb 22, 2005)

*Sag Harbour? Seawanaka?*

Will you be going on boats?

Are they sailors? Or do they have a stinkpot?

I would recommend calling your hosts to confirm how formal or informal it will be.

If less than formal, not black tie, can't go wrong with white trousers, db blazer, and yachting cap a la Judge Smails in Caddy Shack. Or red trousers/Nant Reds, sb blazer, and appropriate tie & pocket square. Still with yachting cap. Chipp II, Paul Winston, used to have a tie, and I don't remember if I saw some the last time I was in, that spelled out in nautical signal flags "permission to lay alongside?" Sounds perfect for your event - his # is 212-687-0850.

Or if black tie, red trousers and dinner jacket.

If you'll be on boats I would recommend appropriate footwear, which is fully acceptable, as is your foul weather gear jacket over all.

Thanks.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

AdamNYC:

I, too, think you're on the right track. Sounds like they want you to have some fun with your mode of dress. Best to ask (and let us know!!)

You might see some guests dressed as divergent as:


----------



## AdamNYC (Oct 28, 2008)

Event is in Montauk. No boats, no stinkpots.


----------



## The Louche (Jan 30, 2008)

I do like the idea of white or red trousers as well. I bet it would be easier to find white in a more formal fabric such as wool twill. I don't think cotton would be very formal. White would only work during the day of course.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

This is WINTER. You never, ever wear summer whites in winter in nautical kit. 

I met a Weimar Kreigsmariner who fled nazi Germany whose work with the british is still classified.
Fascinating old gent, he came to a military wedding in full uniform boasting both the Iron Cross 1st class and all these R.N. medals. That got looks! 

It's best to ask your host.


----------



## The Louche (Jan 30, 2008)

Kav said:


> This is WINTER. You never, ever wear summer whites in winter in nautical kit.
> 
> I met a Weimar Kreigsmariner who fled nazi Germany whose work with the british is still classified.
> Fascinating old gent, he came to a military wedding in full uniform boasting both the Iron Cross 1st class and all these R.N. medals. That got looks!
> ...


Excellent point. Slipped my mind.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Were I invited?...chap on the left. Alas, I'm not, so I shan't be attending! :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Again, Edwardian yachting clothes...again I'm not attending. Their loss! :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

I would ask a wedding party member if you can. That is the best way to know for sure.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Sorry, but I simply couldn't resist this darling young man rowing in England in 1908. See what I mean now about white socks in England?  NEVER!!!! 
I do like the way the coral socks match the coral shirt trim.


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

Check with your hosts ... but living in the town adjacent to Montauk I might wear a blue or navy blazer preferably with metal buttons, white or silver-grey turtleneck/mock turtleneck, and flannel grey trousers. Depending upon the occasion and my hosts' comments, I might wear:

A white shirt with necktie

An open sport-collared white shirt with an ascot

Charcoal trousers

Red Turtleneck

Shirt-matching or fancier pocket square

Flannel grey or more colorful socks

Shoes is a question which *must* be asked. If you will be boating you must wear boat shoes for the protection of the decking.


----------



## Literide (Nov 11, 2004)

Montauk Yacht Club is not a traditional yacht club, it is a resort and spa open to the public. 
Formal tradionally means white tie and tails, and is rarely seen at even traditional yacht clubs.
I would check with the host but definitly avoid whites and footwear is key. On board or on land?
I suspect blazer and tie with darker slack for the season would be fine but you really need to check the hosts definition of formal.


----------



## thunderw21 (Sep 21, 2008)

I like the blue blazer/white trouser look.










But it's definitely not for everyone, especially if you're landlocked or don't own a yacht. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

Even the most diehard East Enders will go no farther than khaki or tan when the temperature here is right now 38.


----------



## Eljo'sTrent (Jun 23, 2006)

*teeth clenching...*

Formal Yacht attire might be one of the snobbiest things I've ever seen...


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Alternatives could be the Johnny Depp/John Belushi Pirate look or, my favourite; crumpled cap, white turtleneck under grey leather coat with a pair of 9x50 bridge binnoculars with untrimmed beard.

Now I know why I stopped wearing my old issue peacoat.


----------



## nicksull (Sep 1, 2005)

*Too much?*


----------



## nicksull (Sep 1, 2005)

*or more formal?*










I would expect to be piped aboard in this. Maybe a 21 gun salute....


----------



## nicksull (Sep 1, 2005)

*Although...*

Best look i ever saw was at the Royal Yacht Squadron: drainpipe white trousers (nothing baggy or off white - definitely not beige) with striped socks in solid black oxford shoes (proper lace ups - none of that loafer nonsense) and high 8 button (clearly ancient bespoke) reefer over white shirt and club tie. Priceless.


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

https://www.montaukyachtclub.com/


----------



## Bracemaker (May 11, 2005)

nicksull said:


>


Ah, Vice Admiral 'There's something wrong with our bloody ships today' Beatty

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/David_Beatty,_1st_Earl_Beatty


----------



## yachtie (May 11, 2006)

Alexander Kabbaz said:


> https://www.montaukyachtclub.com/


12' at the slip! Cool. I could get ours in there.

Everyone knows that how much water there is at the slip is more important than what you're wearing. :icon_smile_big:

I'd guess navy blazer, white turn-down collared shirt, tie and grey slacks.

No leather soled shoes if you're going on board- or you'll be in stocking feet.


----------



## LaoHu (Sep 16, 2006)

yachtie said:


> 12' at the slip! Cool. I could get ours in there.
> 
> Everyone knows that how much water there is at the slip is more important than what you're wearing. :icon_smile_big:


At last!


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

yachtie said:


> 12' at the slip! Cool. I could get ours in there.
> 
> Everyone knows that how much water there is at the slip is more important than what you're wearing. :icon_smile_big:


 We're only 13 miles from the slip. Let me know when you're 1/2 hour out. I'll send the car to bring you right over to the shirt studio. You'll probably find me waiting in the men's sock room. :devil:


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

nicksull said:


>


Admiral of the Fleet David Beatty, 1st Earl Beatty GCB, OM, GCVO, DSO, isn't it?


----------



## Khnelben (Feb 18, 2005)

*I would think ...*

that a blazer and a double cuff shirt are definately the thing. No ascot - a tie - with sailing motiff.

On the pants - I also thought white but then remembered it's the winter (( Red ones are nice - but some would consider them to be a bit casual.

On the shoes - difficult thing - if it's a boat you do not want to slip - so rubber soles would be better. But boat shoes look too "boat weekend on a boat"

Do tell us what you wore.

Andrey


----------



## suitandtieguy (Mar 9, 2007)

My father was very into the yacht look and we always wore the same outfits on Sundays etc when we went sailing or around our cottage. Navy 6 brass button DB blazer, white trousers, white shoes, ascot and white cap. I always felt like I should have white hair and speak in a Boston accent. I would certainly check with the host/hostess before going Thurston Howell III.


----------



## AdamNYC (Oct 28, 2008)

*Formal Yacht Attire -- Update*

First of all, let me thank all those who took the time to share their insight and opinion, I truly appreciate it.

So...I have since learned that there will be no boating, therefore boat shoes will not be required. I have also learned that the men in the wedding party will be wearing blue blazers and khakis.

My final decission -- BB navy blazer, gold buttons, gray flannel trousers, white FC shirt, AE loafers, tie & pocket square (color/pattern t.b.d).

Interesting side note, groom told my wife that he utterly regrets the wording on the invite and had to field phone dozens of calls over the past few weeks from confused guests.


----------



## CPVS (Jul 17, 2005)

Kav said:


> This is WINTER. You never, ever wear summer whites in winter in nautical kit.
> 
> I met a Weimar Kreigsmariner who fled nazi Germany whose work with the british is still classified.
> Fascinating old gent, he came to a military wedding in full uniform boasting both the Iron Cross 1st class and all these R.N. medals. That got looks!
> ...


What about winter whites? I've never been in the Navy (ours, the Royal Navy, or the Kreigsmarine, for that matter) but I seem to remember my father, formerly of the USN, mentioning winter whites.

Your Weimar Kreigsmariner must have been QUITE a sight!


----------



## CPVS (Jul 17, 2005)

Orsini said:


> Admiral of the Fleet David Beatty, 1st Earl Beatty GCB, OM, GCVO, DSO, isn't it?


Sorry to post again, but I just noticed -- in my annoyingly precise way -- that while this is indeed Admiral of the Fleet Sir David Beatty GCB etc., at the time this photo was taken -- presumably around the time of Jutland -- he was a vice-admiral.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

*You Can't Win*



CPVS said:


> Sorry to post again, but I just noticed -- in my annoyingly precise way -- that while this is indeed Admiral of the Fleet Sir David Beatty GCB etc., at the time this photo was taken -- presumably around the time of Jutland -- he was a vice-admiral.


No problem. But if I'd said "Curret Rank" Beatty someone else would have bitched because I didn't say "King-Fish Highest Rank" Beatty...


----------



## Bog (May 13, 2007)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> Sorry, but I simply couldn't resist this darling young man rowing in England in 1908.


Ah, couldn't resist, could you? Rowing is not yachting. The former uses the arms, the later propels the craft through a wet abode.


----------



## CPVS (Jul 17, 2005)

Orsini said:


> No problem. But if I'd said "Curret Rank" Beatty someone else would have bitched because I didn't say "King-Fish Highest Rank" Beatty...


So true... we are an amazingly, obsessively, neurotically precise bunch of people on this forum


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

CPVS said:


> So true... we are an amazingly, obsessively, neurotically precise bunch of people on this forum


Republicans, eh? :icon_smile_big:


----------

